# Boston Herf



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I am coming back to Boston in a week. Would anyone like to get together and have a smoe at either Churchills, or the North End Cigar place? Classes start Sep 5 for me, so before that will be ideal, but after that I am free most weekends during the day.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Herf !!!!!!!!!

Say no more ! When ????

I am away this weekend but back on Monday.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, I would love to go to Boston...

I hope you don't forget Club Stogie when school starts


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Man, I would love to go to Boston...
> 
> I hope you don't forget Club Stogie when school starts


That'll happen CG...NOT


----------

